# Mrazek Mountain Tandem...



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'll never own one (if we ever wind up with a new frame, I'm sure it'll be full suspension), but I love the looks of Mrazek's tandem, and wonder if anybody is riding one of these stateside?


----------

